# Chilli heads!



## josiahrussell (May 23, 2017)

Who out there loves the hot stuff? 
I've recently been making hot sauce from Carolina Reapers and it's awesome and wondering who else is into really hot sauces


----------



## Cymro (May 23, 2017)

There was a newspaper report yesterday here in Wales, that a gardener (home grown)is claiming to have grown the hottest chilli in the world. Personally I would not like to verify by trying! My preference is a medium strength. If I go any higher my grandchildren call me Rudolf as my nose goes red!


----------



## josiahrussell (May 23, 2017)

Cymro said:


> There was a newspaper report yesterday here in Wales, that a gardener (home grown)is claiming to have grown the hottest chilli in the world. Personally I would not like to verify by trying! My preference is a medium strength. If I go any higher my grandchildren call me Rudolf as my nose goes red!


That's definitely a hilarious side effect!


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2017)

I can't eat them as hot as I like any more. I even take the seeds out of jalapenos these days.


----------



## Jack K (May 23, 2017)

I'm a chili head by local standards here in the Southwest U.S. canyon country. This means I will gladly eat most main dishes with New Mexico green chiles in them. On the heat scale, those are fairly mild. But this just means you can put them on nearly anything!


----------



## arapahoepark (May 23, 2017)

My mom makes a mean green chili. Family recipe, the ingredients are more secret than the stuff Trump leaks!!! And even less people know!


----------

